# La Colombe Roasters



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried anything from this bunch? They are American and the owner is the guy who does the Dangerous Grounds series?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I had my parents bring some back from the states last summer. Absolutely loved their beans. I had (spelling may be wrong) Phoeca, Nijja, one other I cant recall now, and their decaff was excellent too.

Only prob is I done believe they will ship to the UK but I may be wrong on that

I'd definately buy from them again though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam , they ship to the uk at reasonable rates. Once my new lever appears, I will probably buy some from them as I have enjoyed watching his tv series!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

let me know if you do. Might it be possible to join ion with your order and split the shipping costs?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it certainly would!

http://www.lacolombe.com/


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

ok so I had Phocea, Nizza, Savoia and Monaco. They were all excellent as was the decaf


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Received my first order from Coffee Compass and my first impressions are very good. First, I was able to talk with a real person to get advice/discuss my needs. He was very helpful and will be happy to tailor future roasts to my wishes. My first order was for 2 x 500g bags of Guatemala El Triangulo (Mahogany Roast) Mountain Water Decaffeinated beans and Richard included a free sample bag of Columbian Swiss Water Process (medium roast) decaffeinated beans. Not only is the roast date clearly shown on the label but it's personalised with my name!


----------



## KatyBish (Apr 22, 2014)

I've had the Savoia and the Phocea, enjoyed them both


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Katy, myself and another plan to buy some towards the end of the month. I cannot pm you yet as you do not have enough posts. The postage works out at $25 each then about £3 in the UK........if you are interested, keep in touch.......are you still singing by the way?


----------

